

Surveillance Is Not The Answer To Terrorism - naeg
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/05/after-tragedy-boston-more-government-surveillance-not-answer

======
omegant
This article is spot on, going in to a police state seems the easy solution,
but it just the agenda the terrorist want to push. They want a reaction and
they are getting it. No amount of monitoring, intervention and security is
going to stop a determined and smart terrorist, of creating great damage. As
an example just see how even in high security prissons, people still manages
to scape, get drugs and kill other inmates or security officers.

Security measures are always going to be reactive, threfore arriving always
late to the last terror atack. It is way better to have a healthy social
network that is able to recognice strange behaviours, than a overexcited
population, police and intelligence services with exabites of useless data,
that will make them expend their energies on false positives.

Also once you have the system there, better make good use of it, and when no
real menace is found around, some will have to be created. The system will
pull from the data new "crimes" against the society. It happens with all
tools, after all we are humans.

------
yoster
Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

